# Marijuana Toxicity and LD-50



## snuggles (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey everyone I found something today and I think it is a fact...it was in the finding of facts in the landmark 1988 Marijuana Rescheduling Hearing presided over by one Francis L. Young DEA Administrative Justice.

What is the toxicity of marijuana? I was always under the impression you had to intake 15 lbs. in 15 minutes to die, but was I wrong.

What is LD-50, it is a term used in the research world, namely drug toxicity studies. What it is, is this...

-How much of a dosage does a drug require before 50% of all lab animals die? OK easy enough, so let's move on to Marijuana. Marijuana has a toxicity level of 1;20,000-1:40,000. LOL they couldn't kill any of the animals. Let's break it down further LOL it gets better, so how much MJ do we really think is needed to kill someone...how about 1,500 lbs. in 15 minutes. Dead serious if you don't believe me then check out the transcripts LOL. I was wrong when I said 15 lbs. in 15 minutes way wrong.


And if you had 1,500 lbs. I don't think you would try and use it all in 15 minutes...I wish people actually cared about the war on MJ, some of the facts are amazing.

Here's one for you, how many potatoes can one eat in a sitting before it becomes toxic? Potatoes are more toxic then MJ LOL.

Shove that in their faces, and when they say be careful what you read or hear just say I guess science is a liar along with all the researchers who work for the gov't...they came up with the numbers. Also make sure to tell them they suck and they should read facts and not some lies LOL.

*erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_law1.shtml*


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 16, 2008)

I've always wondered how scientists came up with this since cannabis hasn't shown to be toxic at all. What's 0 multiplied by 100 billion? 0! Therefore 1,500 pounds in 15 minutes shouldn't have any toxicity unless cannabis is harmful at all in a much lower dose.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 16, 2008)

Your death will be because of CO&#8322; or your stomach failing... =) You can always hang yourself with a rope made by Cannabis. Conclusion is, cannabis kills and so does water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Your death will be because of CO&#8322; or your stomach failing... =) You can always hang yourself with a rope made by Cannabis. Conclusion is, cannabis kills and so does water.



????  I'm confused (or maybe just really stoned), but I don't really understand this statement:  "...cannabis kills..."


----------



## snuggles (Jun 16, 2008)

C'mon people it's bad for you remember LOL.

Potatoes, some people showed toxicity at 10 potatoes...according to the numbers we should be more worried about potatoes, or salmanella tomatos LOL. It's true.

If you actually put down MJ on paper, worked out all the numbers and then erased the name MJ and then put the numbers up there for any safe drug...let's say aspirin and then erased the name aspirin. Then showed the numbers to people they would say wow look at this drug it never killed anyone and look at all its uses, and wow this other drug looks OK but it kills in small numbers. Yikes we just picked MJ in a blind "taste" test, lol the truth doesn't lie my friends unless you choose to be lied too, catch my drift.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ???? I'm confused (or maybe just really stoned), but I don't really understand this statement: "...cannabis kills..."


ill take a shot at it...if you set your mind to it you could kill yourself with anything, harmful or not...maybe?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 16, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> ????  I'm confused (or maybe just really stoned), but I don't really understand this statement:  "...cannabis kills..."



Yes, Cannabis kills. It's fibers are so strong that you can hang yourself with it or you can eat so much of it that your stomach fails and you die... 

I was having fun with law officers' statements... XD


----------



## snuggles (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL Cornellius in America or rather in English speaking countries we call it sarcasm...I gotcha friend.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 17, 2008)

And here's what always gets me. Parents will say my kids shouldn't be exposed to those nasty drugs especially not MJ, I am a concerned parent. Are you really, then surely you must study all the street drugs and all the legal drugs right? Didn't think so. Oh is there a lock on your medicine cabinet, no why not? I thought you were an informed parent and if you were you would know that 3 out of every 4 overdose fatalities is from prescription drugs...so before you preach and act holier than thou do some research.

LOL cracks me up, parents should be relieved if MJ is all their kids are doing nowadays LOL. I do not condone it, nor do I condone keggers in the woods, but IMO I'd rather have a stoned kid than a drunk one...kids will always be kids and look at what Pharma makes...where is the real danger? That's what I thought, now shut up and find out what is really in the medicine cabinet.

This is not aimed at any of you, of course all of you aren't brainwashed


----------

